# Jiu Jitsu for adults?



## Kwiter (Apr 7, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, ohnisonhatie? Hello everyone how are you?

I stopped by an even  closer to my house school and noted it was JiuJitsu school established 1974 on McDonald Ave here in Brooklyn NY.  I called for more info but got a recording and left a msg. 

Curious as to how different Jiujitsu is to Karate? Is it similar to Judo with lots of throws and not as much kicking and punching?

Curious about this for my Wife and I for excercise. Going to the Gym doesn't interest me, last time I lifted weights I was a teen and now I'm going to be 42 soon ;-) Always found weight lifting BORING, I get a decent Pump from swinging a sledge hammer for hours at a time at work ;-)

Since this School is only 2-3 blocks from my house it'd be easier for me to go to every lesson since I HATE to drive ;-) Tho walking to my Daughters School is no big deal either it's only about 3/4 of a mile away.

Nia:wen kowa Many Thanks

http://www.urbanskinz.com


----------



## aplonis (Apr 7, 2006)

Which school of Jujutsu? I used to take Hakko Ryu, then Seibukan, then Aikinojutsu. All are mainly grappling arts. Practiced in the main are a set of basic responses to set attacks, generally 19 in number, for beginning students. These are then practiced in variations and combinations for an almost infinite variety.

Practice is usually started out at half-speed or less with the opponent cooperating. Otherwise the chance of small accident leads to broken and dislocated joints. In striking arts, a little mishap results in only bruises. In jujutsu the same degree of error is likely to give much more pain. So they take delicate care.

The techniques are very effective, but must be performed with a greater degree of accuracy for that result. 

I like to do some of both. At present I am concentrating on TKD again until I finally, at long last, test for BB next fall. After that I'll take up a grappling art as a side study once again.

The only thing to do is try it and see how things go. If they are a real school then there won't be any year long contract. A good school fosters loyalty such that contracts are not required. Prepare for some pain in the wrists. Jujutsu hurts. It should stop as soon as they let go, however. And that is the best part of jujutsu...Hakko Ryu anyway...the level of control. Your opponent is subdued through pain but without lasting injury.

When it hurts, tap out. Don't be too stoic. Then it will stay fun. Don't do like I did and wait until both wrists were constantly sprained such that it interfered with work. That was my fault. Tap out and you will be okay. Just try it and see.

Gan Uesli Starling
http://wmtkd.us
Kalamazoo Chapter
Western Michigan Tae Kwon Do


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll find out more next week when I visit during classes, Very reasonable rates I'd say at $40 a month or $150 for 6 months and a free uniform, Tuesday thru Thursday 7:30-9:30 offered a better rate if the whole family joined tho likely my girls will stay where they are as long as their friends are also their at Amerikick, this will be more for myself and possibly my wife.

Kids classes are 6:30-7:30 or so Tuesday and Thursday. 

Sign in the window says they've been there since 1974.

O:nen ki' wahi'


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2006)

Although primarily in Kenpo, I also study Danzan Ryu JuJitsu.  DZRJ is mainly grappling, but does have striking and bone-breaking moves.  What I'm saying is styles of JuJitsu/JiuJitsu/JuJutsu vary depending on their emphasis and whether they are blended with something else. Most share some similarities to Judo.

I would suggest you go to that school and try out a class or two.  See how you like it.  If you enjoy it and you feel the cost is reasonable, go for it!

- Ceicei


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes the instructor called yesterday and told me to sit in a class when time permits and see if I like it before I join, he said something to the effect that I'll either embrace it or RUN to another style ;-)


----------



## green meanie (Apr 8, 2006)

Hope it works out for ya. Keep us posted.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 9, 2006)

Hope it works out for you.  One nice thing about studying jujitsu is the feedback you get.  Doing locks and throws gives you a different type of feedback than the striking focused arts do.  It can be very gratifying, as well as letting you get in touch with your inner sadist and masochist.  LOL!

Just to be clear, I'm not saying it's better than the striking arts, I do both, just different tools in the box.

Jeff


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 9, 2006)

Nia:wen kowa sewakwekon, Thank you very much everyone. Will keep you appraised. Visited my Buddy Tommy....Sensei Tommy Carano, yesterday at Hoteikan he had his student demonstrate counter moves and Rollouts for me and my girls and another Dad and his daughters too. It was funny, when we arrived they were sparring, my girls had no interest in that and started to fidget , only thing they wanted to know was why the students were wearing "shoes" had to explain they were protective gear ;-)

O:nen ki' wahi'  Bye for now


----------



## still learning (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello, Judo came from Jiu Jitus.  The Grace's have proven the effectiveness of the the Jiu Jitus techniques in the MMA's.  Which is one of the most popular and fastest growing styles today.  

They say it is best to work from the ground on up.  Jiu Jitus will let you start from the ground and work your way up.(Actually they will take you down first).  

Because of the BJJ's even our schools now practice ground techniques, because alot of people want this type of training.

Having classes near to home?  ....this is a blessing to have.....in your growth  it may take other directions in the future?  take what is available...learn it well....there are many of us who train in other styles and arts.....do not limit yourself.  ...at the same time " do not become a jack of all trades and a master of none?"

Study this well......if you are enjoying the art...this is good.....Aloha


----------



## simon (Jun 20, 2006)

im a 4th dan jujitsu,wado karate,judo and aikido were all developed out of jujitsu.
jujitsu was banned in japan for a short period so instead they practised judo with some striking involved.
most people see jj as a grappling art because of the mma over the past 15 years but believe me.....saying that its just grappling is like saying akk is just punching ......theirs more below the surface and its more coimplicated depending on what level you take it to...just like all other arts.the strategies and setups are all their, the throws we use...some will cause a very nasty effect on you when or before you hit the ground ( flaoting hip...hip wheel with reverse guide hand and so forth) lock throwing ( not just kote gaeshi , sanjajo or shihonage,these are the common ones related to aikido but their are a lot more nasty ones out their)atemi waza,koppo jutsu and koshi jutsu are all apart of jj.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 20, 2006)

simon said:
			
		

> im a 4th dan jujitsu,wado karate,judo and aikido were all developed out of jujitsu.
> jujitsu was banned in japan for a short period so instead they practised judo with some striking involved.
> most people see jj as a grappling art because of the mma over the past 15 years but believe me.....saying that its just grappling is like saying akk is just punching ......theirs more below the surface and its more coimplicated depending on what level you take it to...just like all other arts.the strategies and setups are all their, the throws we use...some will cause a very nasty effect on you when or before you hit the ground ( flaoting hip...hip wheel with reverse guide hand and so forth) lock throwing ( not just kote gaeshi , sanjajo or shihonage,these are the common ones related to aikido but their are a lot more nasty ones out their)atemi waza,koppo jutsu and koshi jutsu are all apart of jj.


 

Thanks Simon,

I trained up to brown belt in Judo.  I am currently studying Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido.  I have always wandered what a major difference between Aikido and JuJitsu were.

By the way Kwiter, good luck with your JJ endeavor.


----------

